
How use async / await to run code in parallel in JavaScript - NoNameProvided
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/42158853/how-run-async-await-in-parallel-in-javascript
======
NoNameProvided
A lot of folk seems to miss this, writing code which runs in series instead of
parallel.

